#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] 請問開始製作原形的模型要動到哪種材料

## q740405

剛接觸不久..親手作比較有趣
指是有些原料都不清楚..除了泡棉跟布料都有
其他都不懂...希望能給點意見跟指導..
目前是做到模型成度..指是外皮適用玻璃鉛棉的原料還是用其他種的呢??
一般的面具的製作..觀看許久也不知原料需要動到哪些

----------


## 菜鳥

來,我跟你說,製作獸頭有一些要點你要知道
第一 先用'泡棉'或'黏土'塑形,意思就是說把一整塊泡棉或黏土雕刻出你想要的形狀
第二 塑形完後,看有沒有達到你想要的標準
第三 確認無誤後,你就可以開始準備貼毛布了
第四 加上一些配件(例如:眼睛,鼻子,耳朵等...)你的獸頭基本上就快接近完成了
不過,還有一件事,製作獸裝之前別忘了要先畫獸設喔 :onion_56: 
我就分享到這裡,祝你完成你的獸裝 :wuffer_wink:

----------

